# Biker in Munster (örzte), Hannover, Hamburg usw.?



## Beast44 (20. Oktober 2006)

Servus,

bin SaZ12 und in Munster (örtze), nähe Soltau, Bispingen, stationiert. Hier ist es am We immer so öde... Habe hier auch noch keine Biker gesehn. Deswegen mal die Frage: Gibt es hier in der Nähe welche? Bin jetzt nicht so der Profi-Biker ^^, noch dazu kam ich die letzten 3 Monate durch die BW kaum zum fahren... müsste also mal wieder reinkommen und mich dann weiterbilden. 
Wenn es hier in der nähe irgendjemanden gibt, wäre es schön wenn er sich mal melden würde.  

Grüße
Christian

P.S.: Hab kein passenderes Lokales Forum gefunden. Falls ich was übersehen habe, bitte verschieben.


----------



## Pittus (20. Oktober 2006)

Jo, meen Jung, Beiker gibt es hier, aber Bärlin liegt nicht in Niedersachsen. Bist en lüttes Stück nach Süd-Ost verrutscht, Vesuchs doch noch mal mit Lüneburger Heide bzw Hamburg und Umgebung hier ist  *Berlin und Umgebung*.

Pittus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (20. Oktober 2006)

Wende Dich doch einfach mal per PM an slowracer, der ist aus Hannover und hat auch was mit der BW zu tun, vielleicht kann er Dir in Sachen Hangover weiterhelfen 

Grüße,
V8SD


----------



## S-Punkt (22. Oktober 2006)

Beast44 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> bin SaZ12 und in Munster (örtze), nähe Soltau, Bispingen, stationiert. Hier ist es am We immer so öde...
> Grüße
> Christian



Du armer Wicht. In diesem Ort bin ich aufgewachsen. Ich hoffe, du stirbst nicht an Langerweile. Viel Glück dabei.
Und zum MTB fahren : sehr flach und oft sehr sandig .

S.


----------



## Gerrit (23. Oktober 2006)

S-Punkt schrieb:


> Du armer Wicht. In diesem Ort bin ich aufgewachsen. Ich hoffe, du stirbst nicht an Langerweile. Viel Glück dabei.
> Und zum MTB fahren : sehr flach und oft sehr sandig .
> 
> S.



 

So schlimm isses gar nicht. Ok, direkt in Munster ist vermutlich doof (da kenne ich mich aber auch nicht aus). Aber ab Behringen (dicht an der A7) beginnt das Naturschutzgebiet Lüneburger Heide. Der höchste "Berg"  ist 169m hoch, trotzdem muss man nicht heulend am Strauch hängen.

Nett ist der Totengrund, der Wilseder Berg und die Wege dazwischen  Sehr viel variieren kann man nicht, aber Spaß macht es eigentlich schon.

Bei Interesse kann ich dir mal nen GPS-Track senden, oder du fährst mal mit. Bei mir isses zeitmäßig allerdings knapp, wenn du aber Licht hast, wäre ein Nightride unter der Woche drin. Ob man die Wege dann aber tagsüber wiederfindet  

ersma,
gerrit


----------



## Beast44 (27. Oktober 2006)

Gerrit schrieb:


> So schlimm isses gar nicht. Ok, direkt in Munster ist vermutlich doof (da kenne ich mich aber auch nicht aus). Aber ab Behringen (dicht an der A7) beginnt das Naturschutzgebiet Lüneburger Heide. Der höchste "Berg"  ist 169m hoch, trotzdem muss man nicht heulend am Strauch hängen.
> 
> Nett ist der Totengrund, der Wilseder Berg und die Wege dazwischen  Sehr viel variieren kann man nicht, aber Spaß macht es eigentlich schon.
> 
> ...



Stimmt, Munster ist die Hölle. Deswegen will ich unbedingt so schnell wie möglich irgendwie neue Leute kennen lernen usw. 
Mom. hab ich leider noch kein Rad hier oben. Bring ich nächstes WE mit. Mit Licht auch. Muss ma  guggn wo ich die Mirage hingepackt habe. Denke die müsste dafür reichen...
Meld mich dann noch mal.
danke schonmal für die Antworten.
Greetz
Christian


----------

